# service for eberspacher combitronic deluxe



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Has anyone had a service done on an eberspacher combitronic deluxe water/hot air system and if so where was it done, how long does it take and how much did you pay. The reason for asking is that I need one doing as mine does not fire up and there is not a dealer on the Island.

Thanking you for any help given,
Cheers Baz.........................


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bazzal said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone had a service done on an eberspacher combitronic deluxe water/hot air system and if so where was it done, how long does it take and how much did you pay. The reason for asking is that I need one doing as mine does not fire up and there is not a dealer on the Island.
> 
> Thanking you for any help given,
> Cheers Baz.........................


Hi,

Try ringing round the marinas if you have one near you, those heaters are fitted to boats.

Try picking someones brains, there maybe a reset button to get it working again.

Regards


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers for the reply, the system is trying to work but it is not firing up and so pumps out vaporised diesel from the exhaust.

Baz.....................


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*eberspacher*

Hi Bazzal,sorry I do not know of anyone in your area but,for future reference to all and sundry.There is a young chap called Mark who trades as www.edinburghtrikes.co.uk tel. No 0131 454 0617.He is building a trike for based on a honda goldwing GL 1000. (sorry I digress) anyway we got talking about motorhomes and heating and the subject of diesel heating came up.The long and short of it he can service both Webasto and Eberspacher systems as whilst serving in the R.A.F. installed,and service as required.I asked him if it would be ok to put his contact info into the public domain and he said yes. I must hasten to add I only know him from him doing my trike but as i have also just bought a new eberspacher d2 he is fitting it for me at a saving of over £450 from any other quote that I have received.Watch this space as it is being done in January and I will post the details and some photo's of the completed installation.
cheers,
Tom


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bazzal said:


> Cheers for the reply, the system is trying to work but it is not firing up and so pumps out vaporised diesel from the exhaust.
> 
> Baz.....................


Hi Baz,
How the Airtronic works

A control switch (1), or a 7 day timer, will start the heater operation. The heater's motor will operate the fan (4) drawing in air for the combustion chamber (2) to mix with diesel. This is delivered by the remote factory set fuel metering pump (3). This draws the fuel for the heater from the tank.

A glow pin (5) ignites the fuel air mist and combustion is established. This heats the heat exchanger (6), and the products of the combustion (7) are passed out of the heater and on through flexible stainless steel tube to the exhaust outlet. The heater is not connected in any way to the engine.

The fresh air fan (8) draws in cold air for heating; quite separate from the combustion process. This air passes over the sealed, finned heat exchanger (6) and under pressure, passes through the duct work. This delivers the warm air which is automatically controlled to give your desired temperature.

Regards


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replys chaps,

Tom I shall keep an eye open for your verdict on the job done also I have noted the Tel No.

Johnscross does the airtronic work the same way as my combitronic as mine does both water and air.

Baz........................


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

How the Hydronic works

On starting the heater draws in combustion air (1) from the engine area or where the heater is located.

Fuel is drawn (2) from the tank and mixed with the combustion air.

A glow pin (3) ignites the mix and a controlled flame is established in the heat exchanger (4). The integrated water pump (5) now circulates the system’s water, passing it over the heat exchanger and onto the calorifier and radiator system (6).

Once the system is hot, the heater will regulate down to a lower heat level. This avoids unnecessary cycling and thus avoids wasteful repetition of the start cycle.

The heater in lower, or stepped output tops up the system to maintain optimum temperature.
When heavy demands are made on the system, such as showers or a fall in outside temperature, then the Eberspächer steps up again to regenerate the heat in the system.

All the components that go into making a full installation are purpose designed to work together reliably and withstand a tough environment.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Baz,

I would imagine the glow plugs not working, check that there is voltage on it first.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Baz, can you tell me, does the combitronic not work at all or not work on hot water or even not work on heating the van.when you switch on do you get the whistle and flash of red lights down the panel as it activates.when you press the heater button does the red light come on and stay on and what is the message on the panel.

cabby


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers for all the help and info given so far, Cabby when i start the system it goes through the check when the red lights flash on the control panel, when I press the heating (hot air) the red light stays on then flickers as normal as it starts up, also the unit makes the normal noise but then it does not start to burn but pumps out vaporised diesel from the exhaust. Every thing seems the same as when it worked but without burning the fuel.

I have been given a guide on what it might cost to have this unit serviced anywhere from £200 to £650 this is by an eberspacher agent. Nearly all is labour and then you add vat. How can a small unit cost so much to service?
8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bazzal said:


> Cheers for all the help and info given so far, Cabby when i start the system it goes through the check when the red lights flash on the control panel, when I press the heating (hot air) the red light stays on then flickers as normal as it starts up, also the unit makes the normal noise but then it does not start to burn but pumps out vaporised diesel from the exhaust. Every thing seems the same as when it worked but without burning the fuel.
> 
> I have been given a guide on what it might cost to have this unit serviced anywhere from £200 to £650 this is by an eberspacher agent. Nearly all is labour and then you add vat. How can a small unit cost so much to service?
> 8O


Seems a tad high, i would take the glow pin out and see if it gets red hot, if it doesnt and theres no voltage there, get a new plug. Its on the diagram where its situated.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thankyou for your info John (if this is this your name) it's very kind of you, the agent has told me that the whole unit will have to be removed to do anything to it which to me sounds stupid as I may only need to change a glow pin, why would they make these units so user UNfriendly.

Baz.........


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi again Baz.forgot to ask, how old is the unit, as they do have a 2 year warranty. and it does sound as though Johns cross are right.

cabby


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Cabby, the unit is 21 months old but I was told that this problem will most likely not be covered by my warranty :!: 
Baz...........


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well Baz, my answer to that is B******S.24 MONTHS WARRANTY IS JUST THAT. UNLESS YOU HAVE TAMPERED OR DAMAGED IT. finished my rant now, but these firms do make me mad.just make a phone call to them at Ringwood in Hampshire, near Southampton.let us all know what the response is.try telling them that you were advised on here to contact them as the support given is normaly very good.called spreading the butter.good luck, and when are you moving to the mainland.   

cabby


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Cabby,
I shall ring eberspacher on monday as they closed at 2pm today(fri) so I was to late and I will let you know how I get on.
Baz......... :?


----------

